# cloudy day lenses??



## medley (Dec 5, 2013)

What r the best googles/lenses in low light/overcast weather?

My googles driving me crazy atm I can't see nothing when it's over cast..
Cheers


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

medley said:


> What r the best googles/lenses in low light/overcast weather?
> 
> My googles driving me crazy atm I can't see nothing when it's over cast..
> Cheers


Flat light sucks. Nothing will solve that issue, but I personally have tried a few different brands with light yellows and pinks, and prefer my smith iox blue sensor mirror for flat light days. Best of luck.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Flat light sucks. Nothing will solve that issue, but I personally have tried a few different brands with light yellows and pinks, and prefer my smith iox blue sensor mirror for flat light days. Best of luck.


I'm right there with ridinbend. Clear would be the best I guess, but I have blue lagoon on my Anon googles and they work decent. I ride a lot at night here in Indiana and that lens works for me as a good all around lens. I didn't like the yellow and pinks that I have tried.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I too have blue lagoons on my anon m2s and their about as good as it can get in flat light. Still isn't much fun though but that's what happens when you've got to board in shitty light. 

Side note: Good vision but shitty resilience. The film peeled off the front of the blue lagoon lenses from doing slashes in the pow, same happened to the red solex lenses. Spoke to a guy at Burton and he said the same had happened to him.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

High Vis Yellow!!!!!

No Mirror etc, just Yellow!!!!!


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

You don't want to go clear it won't give you any contrast, yellow or rose is your best bet look for a lense with a high vlt.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep, clear is only good under lights for night riding!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Everybody claims to have the answer but unfortunately one persons eyes are going to benefit from yellow or rose, and another person may not. It's really a trial and error process just like getting a specific prescription for regular glasses. The local shop owner here in Bend is a former pro that now coaches for the redbull grom team and when I addressed him about this issue when I wasn't happy with the oakley hi persimmon and hi yellow for the flat light at Bachy, he said his eyes see best with Dragon rose lenses. Me not so much. More than half my season is spent in white out storms and flat light below the tree line. I need visibility. If you are only going to get a handful of days, it may be hard to accurately pick out the best goggle for you. Either way almost all goggles now come with a dark lens and light lens which is helpful. Whatever brand you decide to go with, look at their lens chart and get the lens that lets the most light in possible without buying clear. A good low vis lens will enhance whatever light is available to maximize contour of the terrain.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I have the same problem in flat light and have had good luck with Oakley's Hi Intensity Yellow lens.


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

PalmerFreak said:


> I have the same problem in flat light and have had good luck with Oakley's Hi Intensity Yellow lens.


+1 high intensity yellows are the ONLY thing ive found that helps. i actually like that lens a lot, very happy i went with them




Mizu Kuma said:


> Yep, clear is only good under lights for night riding!!!!!


+1. clears definitely doesnt help


----------



## hikerman (Jan 28, 2013)

Dumb question: what do you mean by low vis?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Cloudy, grey, low contrast days where's it's hard to see any definition in the snow.

Or night time, with no lights. 

Or when blindfolded.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I live in interior BC and therefore have a lot of foggy, snowy days

I use a blue lens on my SPY goggles that works well for me. For some reason the blue gives definition to the snow, at least for my aging eyes (haven't tried pink or yellow) 

Also, stick to the trees!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Another vote for Smith sensor mirror. Best flat light lens I've ever used.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

oakley canopys with H.I. Yellow lenses work magic for me. every other day its the dark grey lens, feels like HD vision.


----------



## medley (Dec 5, 2013)

wow thanks for all your help people.. its helped loads cheers


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

For low/flat light I have pink iridium, orange, yellow and blue iridium. They all work well but I prefer the pink or orange. I love the blue for mid light levels but can deal with low light in them just fine.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Couldn't decide in the shop, if the Smith red or blue sensor lens is better although staring into the thick fog outside for half an hour :huh: so I got both. And I'm still unsure which one to take when it's flat light day; tend to swap them during the day. Seems to me that the blue gives a tad more contrast to the snow when it's cloudy n grey but the red is a tiny tad better when you're actually right _in_ the fog. Well, actually both are not overly satisfying in fog for ny eyes. Maybe I should give yellow a try next time. Interestingly, the guy in the shop here swear by orange :dunno:


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

airblaster rose blue chrome.
done.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I use my smith sensor if it is really bad but I can get by with the smith photo chromatic lens 98% of the time.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

readimag said:


> I use my smith sensor if it is really bad but I can get by with the smith photo chromatic lens 98% of the time.


Love my photo lens. For the worst light I use the blue. I too have both red and blue sensor Lenses.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I have the red sensor and it's good for almost everything. Would like to try the Blue sensor for even worse light, but my Smith IOX are super finicky and fog up like a sauna window unless i went OCD with drying them the last time worn; so every time i bring them i wonder if they're going to f' up my day... 

Because of that, i'd rather spend the $ on Yellow Von zipper lenses; my fishbowls have NEVER fogged on me and cost less than half the price.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My Fishbowls have never fogged up, but I will say that the optic quality compared to Smith sucks balls. It's like the anti-fog they use on them is all fish eyed or something. Nowhere near as clear as Smith.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

F1EA said:


> I have the red sensor and it's good for almost everything. Would like to try the Blue sensor for even worse light, but my Smith IOX are super finicky and fog up like a sauna window unless i went OCD with drying them the last time worn; so every time i bring them i wonder if they're going to f' up my day...
> 
> Because of that, i'd rather spend the $ on Yellow Von zipper lenses; my fishbowls have NEVER fogged on me and cost less than half the price.


Strange you say that because I run warm and sweat a lot on pow days, and rarely had them fog, better than my crowbars that's for sure.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> My Fishbowls have never fogged up, but I will say that the optic quality compared to Smith sucks balls. It's like the anti-fog they use on them is all fish eyed or something. Nowhere near as clear as Smith.


Yep, totally right. VZ lens is kinda Walmart quality... but they just don't fog, even if you try. 

The Smith are super clear and much more durable, but if you didnt dry them to the bone, they'll fog and ruin your day. They cost me like 3 days.... I was "this close" to throwing them off the lift one day... i only didnt to protect the environment 



ridinbend said:


> Strange you say that because I run warm and sweat a lot on pow days, and rarely had them fog, better than my crowbars that's for sure.


Oh i dont run that hot, but do sweat... and the Smith are ok on any single day. Problem is only after a wet day... if i was anything less than perfect when drying them, next trip up they'd hopelessly fog up between the lenses right away, for the rest of the day. Like one day i got a ride from the mtn and forgot to take them out to dry, next time up it was totally fogged. Another day, i did dry them, but they went in a bag with gloves and stuff which wasnt perfectly dry... Next time: fog. 

Yeah those were all my fault or at least my negligence...... but I put the Von Zippers in the same bag, treat them just the same, except the VZ i just need to air dry them. The Smith i have to put them near a heater at mild warm temp... and hope i got all the moisture out or else they fog.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I like my EG2'S with the yellow lens. On those overcast days it's like molly for your eyes. I seriously forget it's miserable out till I take them off.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Definitely got to dry then completely. I have had similar experiences with the between the lenses damp fog from not pulling them out from the day before. That's the worst.


----------

